# baby pic. fix....for all who need a smile..



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just thought I would share the newest member of the seraphims. this little one will be going to a local girl starting out in pigeons....he/she was hatched on friday Oct 3....enjoy


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I really needed that smile thismorning. Thank you!!!

The baby is just precious and the parent is georgeous!!!

Please keep the pictures coming. I would love to the the baby's development.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What cutie pie!! Was it just a single hatch? Why are you giving it away? Now we don't get to see it turn white.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> What cutie pie!! Was it just a single hatch? Why are you giving it away? Now we don't get to see it turn white.


well I made it a single because this is just their second hatch and the first I had that prob. with one baby being so small, so I did'nt want to handfeed anything this time around and wanted a real healthy baby for tha gal who is buying him, I still have Angel which I can post pics of to show the "change", I think it is a he as he is getting a bit aggressive with his mom, I will be giving him a partner of an extra fig I have (or fighting partner) who knows, Ill put them together and see what happens, I like eveyone to have a partner seems to make for a happier loft.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

What a sweetie! Mommy/Daddy are very pretty too!


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

How precious! That certainly turns a bad day into a good one!


----------

